# mac blue-ray



## picarda (12 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous, 

voila je suis novice sur mac et je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon mac ne lit pas les blue-ray

merci


----------



## Dramis (12 Novembre 2008)

Parce que le lecteur n'est pas blue-ray.


----------



## picarda (12 Novembre 2008)

donc aucun mac qu'on achete sur la marché ne peu lire des blue-ray.....c'est comme meme bizarre


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2008)

picarda a dit:


> donc aucun mac qu'on achete sur la marché ne peu lire des blue-ray.....c'est comme meme bizarre



rien ne t'empêche de brancher un lecteur BR sur ton mac .... si ?


et puis, franchement, amha, je ne pense pas que le BR soit si sollicité que çà par le public....


----------



## Cristal` (12 Novembre 2008)

picarda a dit:


> donc aucun mac qu'on achete sur la marché ne peu lire des blue-ray.....c'est comme meme bizarre



Un PC Portable qui lit le Blue-Ray c'est également rare.
Perso, les DVD me conviennent très bien, pas envi d'investir tout de suite dans un lecteur Blue-Ray.

(on dit "c'est quand même"  )


----------



## picarda (12 Novembre 2008)

NOn mais je m'explique, 
je suis en chine en ce moment et ces chinois ne vendent que des blue-ray
et comme le dvd coûte 1  c comme même intéressant

et tiens en passant quelle est la différence entre un bleu-ray et un dvd normal

merci


----------



## Dramis (12 Novembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> rien ne t'empêche de brancher un lecteur BR sur ton mac .... si ?



Ca ne marchera pas nécessairement pour les films, il faut une puce pour décoder les films qui ne doit pas être sur les macs.


----------



## Dramis (12 Novembre 2008)

picarda a dit:


> et tiens en passant quelle est la différence entre un bleu-ray et un dvd normal



Le blue ray coute plus cher...


----------



## Cristal` (12 Novembre 2008)

Sur un DVD on peut mettre maximum 7 Go de données, sur un Blu-Ray c'est 50 Go... d'où une qualité d'image très très haute.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disque_Blu-ray


----------



## picarda (12 Novembre 2008)

je vous embête encore

le pc classique qu'on achète sur le marché, il les lisent ou pas....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

picarda a dit:


> NOn mais je m'explique,
> je suis en chine en ce moment et ces chinois ne vendent que des blue-ray
> et comme le dvd coûte 1  c comme même intéressant
> 
> merci



Intéressant, sûrement, légal, je doutes.
Et c'est pas parc e qu'il y a marqué blue-ray sur la boite que ce sont vraiment des blue-ray. Faut se méfier avec les trucs chinois pas super légaux. C'est peut être juste des VCD.
C'est comme moi, en Chine. J'avais acheté le DVD du "Seigneur des Anneaux: Les 2 Tours". Déjà il n'était sorti au cinéma que depuis 2 ou 3 mois et ne coûtait que l'équivalent de 1 ou 2 euros. Bien qu'ayant un doute sur la qualité et la légalité du produit, je me suis laissé tenté vu le prix (et j'étais jeune à l'époque). Je vous dis pas la surprise quand j'ai voulu le visionné. C'était le bon film (mais qualité d'image pas top pour un DVD), mais contrairement à ce qu'indiquait la jacquette, une seule langue disponible (l'anglais, forcement) et le plus comique: les sous-titres. Ils étaient bien présent, sauf que c'était les sous-titres d'Austin Power 3 .
Donc, c'est vrai, 1 euro, c'est pas cher, mais faut pas espérer avoir ce qu'il y a marqué sur la boîte.


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2008)

... et on dit "quand même"!  et pas "comme même" !!!


----------



## whiplash (12 Novembre 2008)

picarda a dit:


> je vous embête encore
> 
> le pc classique qu'on achète sur le marché, il les lisent ou pas....




Non, je crois que certain PC le fond ( exemple les haut de gammes alienware ) mais tu as précisé classique  alors la réponse est définitivement : non


----------



## housemd (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai cherché de longues nuits sur le net pour savoir si l'Imac était HDCP, etc et je suis tombé sur un blog d'un type qui a pu lire IronMan en Blu-Ray sur son iMac !!!
Pour ceux que ca intéresse voici l'adresse : http://blu-rayonmac.blogspot.com
La news est fraiche, elle date que ce week end, je vais essayer dès demain d'acheter un lecteur blu-ray et faire de même !

En espérant que ça peut aider...


----------



## i1478 (19 Octobre 2009)

Intéressant comme sujet.....

La gamme BR (lecteur / graveur, disque) est en générale plus cher que le DVD car la tête de lecture /gravure du BR est 5x plus petite que celle du DVD. La capacité de stockage est donc de 5 x 4.7 = 23.5 Go

Cristal, tu as raison, ca monte jusqu'à 50 Go mais seulement en DL 

Comme la capacité de stockage est plus grande, sur la mm surface qu'un DVD on peut stocker une image 5x supérieur en qualité

Pourquoi est-ce que Apple n'intègre pas de lecteur / graveur BR sur leurs produits ?
Le problème ne se situe pas chez eux, mais chez les constructeurs Blue-Ray 

Les constructeurs n'acceptent pas l'installation de lecteur/graveur car l'OS n'est pas protégé par un nombre de 25 chiffres, comme ca l'est pour Windows 
Un peut tiré par les cheveux leurs argument, mais c'est comme ca 

Donc, les BR sont disponibles sur PC mais pas sur Mac uniquement à cause de l'OS.

Maintenant, comme dit Dramis, le Br coûte cher et comme dit Crsital, les DVD fournissent encore une bonne qualité d'image

Perso, mon seul argument pour passer de DVD au BR serait le prix ! 50.- pour un Br c'est trop cher :love:

Pour répondre à housemd, oui c'est possible de lire un BR sur un iMac. Mais il y a certaine condition ;
1. Windowes sur BootCamp 
2. Lecteur BR externe

Pourquoi Windows sur BootCamp et pas sur Parralell ou VmWare ? 
La taille d'image est de 1920 x 1200 pixels, donc la carte graphique doit suivre. Pour ceci, il est préférable de runner un OS à la fois 
(il est possible de qd mm le faire avec Vmware ou Parralell, mais la qualité risquera d'être plus faible, genre laguer)

En espérant avoir éclairé certaine lanternes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Comme même un MacBook ou mbp sans BR c'est comme même pas normal comme même si une Porshe sang vaulan sport naon ?

Merci de corriger ma novlang.

A+


----------

